# Music & Christmas



## larryjf (Feb 22, 2005)

I was wondering how many reformed believers today held the same convictions as our reformed founders such as Calvin and Spurgeon in regards to music in the worship service and the celebration of Christmas.

It seems the original reformers were very much against these practices.

[Edited on 2-22-2005 by larryjf]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2005)

There are threads on Christmass and Christmass carols which have addressed this controversy before. You can probably tell that I stand with the historic Reformed and Puritan positions contra holidays. 

Westminster Directory for Publick Worship: 



> THERE is no day commanded in scripture to be kept holy under the gospel but the Lord's day, which is the Christian Sabbath.
> 
> Festival days, vulgarly called Holy-days, having no warrant in the word of God, are not to be continued.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7102#pid113305


----------

